# Disney California -- are any units ever deposited into RCI



## May mom (Jul 7, 2016)

Are there any units ever deposited into RCI?  If so, what size and what time of year is the best to try to snag one?  I would like to plan to go but wondered what the odds are of me trading in?

Thanks.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 7, 2016)

May mom said:


> Are there any units ever deposited into RCI?  If so, what size and what time of year is the best to try to snag one?  I would like to plan to go but wondered what the odds are of me trading in?
> 
> Thanks.


Haven't seen any report GCV in 3 or 4 years.  The people that have reported a match years ago were via ogs. Have never seen one sitting in open inventory even then.

Really doubt that gcv is even deposited anymore as it is the smallest of the dvc resorts and members book it up 11 months in advance.

I have an ogs for gcv from 2012 that has not matched yet.  

If you are looking to trade via rci i would not count on it.  As dvc members that do not own at gcv have a hard time booking at 7 months.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2016)

I think the only way to get it would be to request the entire year - any unit size.

There are some other timeshares near by:

Worldmark Anaheim
Dolphin's Cove
Peacock Suites
Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (30 min.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2016)

May mom said:


> Are there any units ever deposited into RCI?  If so, what size and what time of year is the best to try to snag one?  I would like to plan to go but wondered what the odds are of me trading in?
> 
> Thanks.



Odds are slim to none.  VGC is a very desirable property to DVC owners, who compete to book at exactly 7 months out.


----------



## May mom (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  The answers are what I thought.  I've never seen any come up.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2016)

It's conceivable that a small number might get deposited, but they will NEVER be seen in  the online catalog. They would be snapped up by ongoing searches first. Remember that what you see online are leftovers that aren't already spoken for.

The only way to make the playing even remotely level is to institute your own OGS.

Jim


----------



## frank808 (Jul 7, 2016)

I have an ogs that is 4 years old for gcv that has not hit yet.  It is an open search for any day of the year.  

Only 3 reasons my ogs has not hit. Someone has an older ogs, my ogs with rci is not working properly or nothing for vgc is deposited.  I am thinking it's the latter.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2016)

May mom said:


> Thanks for the replies.  The answers are what I thought.  I've never seen any come up.



The resorts nearby are very nice.  I highly recommend the Marriott 30 minutes away, Marriott's Newport Coast.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 7, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Odds are slim to none.  VGC is a very desirable property to DVC owners, who compete to book at exactly 7 months out.



also, it's extremely tiny.  here are some comparative sizes:



> SSR - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 360 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 432 Lockoffs - 60 THV - 36 Grand Villas = 888 Villas / 1320 Max. Available
> 
> AKV - 134 villas within Jambo House at AKL (46 Dedicated Studios, 82 Lockoff 2BRs, 6 GVs) and 324 villas in Kidani Village (140 Dedicated 2BRs, 168 Lockoff 2BRs, 16 GVs) for a total of 458 Villas / 708 Max. Available
> 
> ...


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 7, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The resorts nearby are very nice.  I highly recommend the Marriott 30 minutes away, Marriott's Newport Coast.



i loved staying at the newport coast - it is a bit of a drive to disneyland so i wouldn't stay there if i were spending all of my time at the parks.  but if you are only spending a day or 2 at disney, that is the way to go...


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2016)

We stayed in a 3BR/2BA unit at Dolphin's Cove.  We liked it.  It was modest, but a good location, close to a satellite parking lot with Disney bus service.


----------



## famy27 (Jul 8, 2016)

bnoble said:


> We stayed in a 3BR/2BA unit at Dolphin's Cove.  We liked it.  It was modest, but a good location, close to a satellite parking lot with Disney bus service.



Agreed. We had a 3BR/2BA unit as well. My girls loved the resort, especially the courtyard/pool area. We actually walked to the parks each day, so it is a great location.


----------



## May mom (Jul 8, 2016)

I put in an OGS for the general area, including the resorts you all suggested and I'll see what happens.  And I did include Disney since it isn't' going to hurt.

I've been so caught up with Orlando that I totally forgot that there aren't a lot of units in Anaheim.

Thanks.


----------

